# NATO Seeking New Supply Routes to Afghanistan



## AWP (Jan 9, 2009)

If you don't get the irony of us using Russian aircraft and pilots to supply us (which we already do in large numbers), and now the potential for sending supplies overland through Russia to Afghanistan, please come see me.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090108/ap_on_re_eu/eu_nato_afghanistan_2



> In Brussels on Thursday, a NATO official said diplomatic efforts are nearing conclusion on setting up new routes for U.S. and NATO military supplies that will likely pass through Russia, Kazakhstan and Uzbekistan. He spoke on condition of anonymity because of the sensitivity of the matter.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 9, 2009)

We are sooooo fucked.


----------



## AWP (Jan 9, 2009)

We've already had some of our coalition partners cause problems with their Soviet-era vehicles and weapons; the locals think the Bear is coming back and are less-than-friendly to our patrols.


----------



## Swill (Jan 27, 2009)

More good reading on the subject:

http://www.captainsjournal.com/2009/01/14/will-russian-afghan-logistics-dictate-foreign-policy/


----------



## car (Jan 27, 2009)

1. Loading onto a Hip in Kut in '06. I'm last in line.

2. Our Hind escort.

They were Polish.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 27, 2009)

car said:


> 1. Loading onto a Hip in Kut in '06. I'm last in line.
> 
> 2. Our Hind escort.
> 
> They were Polish.




Nothing but good things to say about the Polish Guys.Worked with them in Bosnia. Top Pro's.


When you mean Supplies, you mean Log's equipment right? nothing  Sensitive..


----------

